# Stupid things vain people do to their bodies



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

*.*

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good lord. Vain is not the word.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Women must flock to them.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Are you sure they all want to attract women?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

That's sickening. I welcome an honest beer belly after seeing that.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

BigDL said:


> Are you sure they all want to attract women?


Excellent point. Though with the chems they're taking I'm not sure if they are interested in attracting anybody anymore.


----------



## markceltic (Jun 4, 2005)

Friend of mine has a sister that spends outrageous amounts of money on surgeries. The latest issue she has with her body is her thick ankles! Sure she's hot but there is hardly anything left that is "natural", ewwww. :-(


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

MCB, do they inject the stuff? It's as bad as breast augmentation. What is wrong with people?

BTW, your avatar is a little, er, enhanced too.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

MazterCBlazter said:


> The last healthy and aesthetically almost pleasing bodybuilder was Frank Zane:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg. it looks like he's pregnant!


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

That's crazy. The lipid will separate the fibres, could interfere with the nerves and tendons and will likely cause blockages of the vascular system. I don't believe their muscles function as well as without the enhancement. Pure stupidity.

MCB, no more urine needed, I've already taken the ****.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I don't think this is any worse than stuff like this:










Just say no!


----------

